# Free intarsia pattern



## Intarsiaplans (3 Feb 2007)

For those of you who like intarsia i designed a pattern for the intarsia MSN group....
It is this month pattern of the month but every month they give out a new fresh pattern...
Hope you all like it and give also some tips hints and join in with the forum.
http://groups.msn.com/Intarsia/_whatsnew.msnw

And a free pattern from my own site can be found here
http://intarsia-free-plan.tripod.com/

Have fun with it.....Danny


----------

